# One more triplet update...siblings



## cdmay (Sep 13, 2011)

It has now been a full week since the triplet cherryheads were separated from each other. They are all eating although the smallest one, Peanut really just picks at food right now. I am pretty sure that once the yolk sac membrane sheds off that his appetite will increase. 
I measured them all today and these are their straight carapace lengths: 
Huey--4.0 cm
Dewey--3.9 cm
Peanut--2.8 cm
A typical cherryhead hatchling from any of my females is usually 5.0 to 5.5 cm one week after hatching. I wait a week before measuring them as this gives them time to absorb their yolk and get their shells straightened out. Peanut, at 2.8 cm, is just a little larger than a hatchling mud turtle. But the little guy is showing signs of growth and that is a good thing.
These are the measurements and hatch dates of the eggs from the April 22 clutch from which the triplets emerged:
T 4/22 #1-- 5.15 X 4.4 cm pipped 8/26
T 4/22 #2-- 4.6 X 4.3 cm pipped 8/23
T 4/22 #3-- 4.8 X 4.5 cm pipped 9/3--triplets
T 4/22 #4-- 4.3 X 4.0 cm pipped 8/23
As you can see, the egg that the triplets came out of was not particularly large although it was the second largest of the clutch. All four eggs were fertile and hatched.
Here are some (not so great) photos of all of the hatchlings that came out of the clutch. The triplets are fairly easy to spot...












While the three 'normal' hatchlings look huge compared to the triplets, they are in fact only average sized.
This is Peanut with the sibling that emerged from the largest egg, T 4/22 #1 that pipped on 8/26...






The three little ones. Huey is at the bottom, Dewey is the top one...






Last photo. Peanut taking some finely chopped mushroom...






You can see some very slight growth occurring along the scute seams. Maybe he will make it after all?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2011)

I look at the photos of peanut and it looks like he has trouble either moving or walking, how is he dong does he move around as good as the other guys?


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 13, 2011)

WooHoo!! Glad they are all still alive and kicking, especially Peanut!!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Great photos! Thank you for sharing! It's like a mini-series... I just can't wait to see what happens next!!!


----------



## cdmay (Sep 13, 2011)

_


dmmj said:



I look at the photos of peanut and it looks like he has trouble either moving or walking, how is he dong does he move around as good as the other guys?

Click to expand...

_
dmmj, none of them are really walking around much yet which is to be expected. They each still have a knot in the middle of their plastrons from the yolk sac separation and then the sutures which probably makes them uncomfortable. In Peanut's case this is a large item that I'm sure makes for a more difficult time. But I am also NOT trying to get them to move yet by any means. I try to disturb them as little as possible right now as again, that yolk sac membrane hasn't shed off and if these guys were in the wild (and were still alive), they probably wouldn't even be emerging from their nest for a number of days.
It is too early to tell if Peanut will have any disabilities although it is quite possible that he might.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 13, 2011)

This story is truly amazing I hope all the little guys make it.


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2011)

I love these up-dates. Amazing, and hoping for the best for them.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates! My whole family is really happy that you give the updates and that the are doing good!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 13, 2011)

They look great, I LOVE peanut sooo much!! I just want him to be okay!! Keep us posted. Huey & Dewey look perfect!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to hear there is progress even if it's just a little, thanks for keeping us updated...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2011)

I appreciate the time you keep taking to keep us all updated on these guys. I think we have become a bit attached to them.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 13, 2011)

Fantastic, fingers crossed ! Thanks for the update


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 13, 2011)

absolutely wonderful! love the pics and updates! keep them coming


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to hear there doing well!


----------



## Faery (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay for the babes! So glad to hear these little ones are still fighting!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 13, 2011)

One more triplet update!? I'd like to hear about more as time goes by!
I'm in love with Peanut!! So tiny!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

wow, how little peanut is?


he is so cute, but do tort can ate a mushroom?


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 13, 2011)

Great update  Interesting to see the triplets with their siblings. And of course just love Peanut!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 14, 2011)

So happy their all doing well and looking great!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 14, 2011)

Yay! Glad for an update, I was just wondering about them 
They are so cute  I really hope they all make it!


----------



## maevamichelle (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates I've been watching the forum lots to see what happens next! Love the pics they are quite detailed  Your doing an amazing job^^


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 18, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I appreciate the time you keep taking to keep us all updated on these guys. I think we have become a bit attached to them.



This!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

could you post a picture or pm me a picture of peanut compared to a quarter please!


----------



## cdmay (Sep 19, 2011)

Claireabbo said:


> could you post a picture or pm me a picture of peanut compared to a quarter please!



How is this? I told him not to spend it all in one place...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 19, 2011)

Think Carl would notice, if I slipped Peanut out and just left him the quarter?  Wow that really puts him into perspective.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Sep 19, 2011)

that is amazing! i just had a quick update on this story by reading all the past post now im hooked! Its so good to see those little guys kicking and eating you should be very proud of yourself i would have freaked out had i been the one this happened to.Congrats on being a awesome mommy/dad(not sure yet who is who) and i hope they continue grow as usual.Peanut is a darling and i hope this little guy hangs in there with his siblings he is being a real trooper so far.Best wishes to them all and you.Will be looking for updates


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

that is truly amazing!! i give you major props for keeping all three of them alive espically peanut!  soooo cute!  thanks for the pics


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 19, 2011)

Whatta tiny guy! His shell looks extra smooth and glossy too


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

the perfect tort!  and hes all petite and cute!  hehe


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 19, 2011)

thinking of selling him?


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 19, 2011)

yes are you?


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, the quarter picture is great!


----------

